# SOT Treffen



## Blinkermaxe (24. August 2010)

Moin Leute ,:vik:

stelle hier mal einen Thread rein wo ihr ein paar Tage bevor ihr mit den Kajak los wollt den Tag ,Ort und die Uhrzeit reinschreibt.
Vielleicht bekommt man damit mal ein Kajaktreffen zustande....
Würde mich freuen da es ja mit mehreren Leuten auf der Ostsee mehr Spass bringt...

Gruss Blinkermaxe      #::a:s


----------



## marioschreiber (24. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Blinkermaxe, welches Oldenburg ist denn deins ?
Das das etwa 19 km von mir weg liegt ?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Also wenn ich mir so die Beiträge durchlese, dann komme ich zu dem Ergebniss, dass Maxe in Deiner Nähe wohnt.
Also nicht in Oldenbur in Oldenburg, sondern in Oldenburg in Holstein


----------



## Blinkermaxe (25. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ja ich wohne in Oldenburg in Holstein....


----------



## archi69 (25. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



Blinkermaxe schrieb:


> Moin Leute ,:vik:
> 
> stelle hier mal einen Thread rein wo ihr ein paar Tage bevor ihr mit den Kajak los wollt den Tag ,Ort und die Uhrzeit reinschreibt.
> Vielleicht bekommt man damit mal ein Kajaktreffen zustande....
> ...


 
*Nur Ostsee? Wir haben auch schöne Seen hier #h*


----------



## Blinkermaxe (25. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

moin archi,

ja ich weiss das da schöne Seen sind... vielleicht ergibt sich in diese Richtung hier auchmal was..................Mit mehreren Leuten auf so einen See hat auch was..........
wollte halt einfach mal testen ob ich durch diesen Beitrag was erreiche in Sachen SOT-Fahrertreffen.............


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (26. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



archi69 schrieb:


> *Nur Ostsee? Wir haben auch schöne Seen hier #h*


 
Ja die Brandenburger Seen sind schon fantastisch und auch immer eine Urlaubsreise wert. Bisher war ich 2x in der Region Rheinsberg mit dem Motorboot. Eine Kajak-Tour (mit oder ohne Angeln) steht dort auf jeden Fall noch auf meinem Wunschzettel.:l

Dieser Thread ist allerdings im Bereich Meeresangeln angelegt und die meisten SOT-Fahrer, die hier posten, kommen wohl aus Hamburg oder Schleswig-Holstein mit den Zielfischen Dorsch, Platte & Co.
Die Ostsee ist für uns halt in Reichweite und ein Treffen hier für die meisten ohne Übernachtung möglich. 
Es ist schon schwer genug, überhaupt einen für alle passenden Termin zu finden bei dem auch noch das Wetter mitspielen muss. Das letzte Belly-Boot/Kajak-Treffen musste aufgrund des Wetters mehrmals verschoben werden und wurde dann schließlich ganz abgesagt.

Bin bei einem Treffen auf jeden Fall dabei (auch gerne mit Übernachtung in Meck-Pomm/Brandenburg). Bei mir passt es zeitlich meistens. Die Familie spielt zum Glück mit:l

Im Herbst, wenn der Dorsch wieder dichter unter Land anzutreffen ist, werden sowieso viele BB und Kajaks in Dahme oder rund um Fehmarn anzutreffen sein. Dies wäre z.B. ein guter Anlass für ein spontanes Treffen. 
Einfach mal posten/mitlesen, wer wann und wo rausfährt.


----------



## archi69 (26. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

_"...Im Herbst, wenn der Dorsch wieder dichter unter Land anzutreffen ist, werden sowieso viele BB und Kajaks in Dahme oder rund um Fehmarn anzutreffen sein...."_

Da würde ich sogar schwer überlegen die weite beschwerliche Reise auf mich zu nehmen..... #6


----------



## marioschreiber (26. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Die paar Kilometer schaffe ich zur Not noch zu Fuß !


----------



## BB-cruiser (26. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hallo hatte  ich vor kurzem im Mitschnacktrööt schon vorgeschlagen .Keine resonanz drauf nicht mal von den Hamburgern sich auf der Alster zu treffen .Das ist hier immer zäh erst kaum einer dann viele Anmeldungen und kurz vorher regnet es Absagen  du hast schon recht wenn der Dorsch wieder da ist trifft man sich zufällig mal am Strand oder auf dem Wasser beim ausüben seines Hobbys , einzige Ausnahme ist das Spanferkeltreffen es ist halt das Angelboard und nicht ein Kajakforum


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (27. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Meintest Du das hier:?

P.s. ich bin Hamburger und würde gerne mal wissen wer noch in der schönsten Stadt der Welt wohnt und ein Sot sein eigen nennt für ein gemütliches Befahren unserer Alster oder einen Seitenarm der Elbe oder der Bille oder oder oder 

Ich habe das nicht als einen Aufruf zu einem Treffen verstanden. Aber ich komme ja auch nicht aus der schönsten Stadt (arbeite nur dort), sondern aus dem schönsten Bundesland. #h

Aber vieleicht magst Du ja auch mit "Nicht-Hamburgern" die Alster oder einen Seitenarm der Elbe oder die Bille oder oder befahren.

Bin ich auch gerne dabei. Als Problem sehe ich nur, dass man ohne spezielle Erlaubnis- und Bootsangelkarten wohl dort nicht überall angeln darf. Die Alster (Fluss) war im Juli bei dem tollen Wetter ziemlich flach. Deswegen bin ich dort nicht gefahren, obwohl dies landschaftlich dort wirklich schön ist. Da hättest Du Dir aber wahrscheinlich Deine Mirage-Flossen verbogen. :q


----------



## goeddoek (27. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Hallo hatte  ich vor kurzem im Mitschnacktrööt schon vorgeschlagen .Keine resonanz drauf nicht mal von den Hamburgern sich auf der Alster zu treffen .Das ist hier immer zäh erst kaum einer dann viele Anmeldungen und kurz vorher regnet es Absagen  du hast schon recht wenn der Dorsch wieder da ist trifft man sich zufällig mal am Strand oder auf dem Wasser beim ausüben seines Hobbys , einzige Ausnahme ist das Spanferkeltreffen es ist halt das Angelboard und nicht ein Kajakforum



Möönsch, Rolli - must Du evens up'n Arm ?    ( Lütten Spooß   )

Aber die Idee mit 'nem Treffen auf Fehmarn finde ich gut :m

Hätte viele Vorteile:

- Mario kann zu Fuß kommen ( oder sollten wir das gleich in GroBro abhalten ?   )

- ich würde den Rolli mal in Natura und die anderen mal wieder sehen

- der Platz an sich ist ja auch nich' verkehrt

Allerdings kann ich bei solchen Sachen immer nur kurzfristig zusagen. Reh vom Grill - von Schutenpiet Inzinger zubereitet - könnte mir allerdings die Zusage weeeeesentlich erleichtern


----------



## Wildshark (27. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin
Wenn es passt bin ich auch da!!!

Endweder als Sicherungsboot oder als Paddler!

Torsten


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Allerdings kann ich bei solchen Sachen immer nur kurzfristig zusagen. Reh vom Grill - von Schutenpiet Inzinger zubereitet - könnte mir allerdings die Zusage weeeeesentlich erleichtern [/QUOTE]

Du büst aber ook een Schnasselschnuut...#d hinkoom kunn ick ja viellicht aber dat mit de Rüüg...mut ick eerst sehn. sunnst waard dat eben Grillwurst oder Pinkel vunn Grill förn Ostfreesen...
Und denn ward dor fischt, wo´t de glupschdorsche gift..Bi dee stoht de ogen so wiet rut..kannst se got an to fot kriegen.
Und sei nicht so rauh mit Rolli..der ist empfindlich ( altersentsprchend)
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser (28. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Vorsicht ich lese mit :g


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (30. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Na, dann will ich Rolli zuliebe mal lieber hier posten, sonst gibt dat noch|splat2:

Also ich bin gerne bei einem Treffen dabei (außer 18./19.09.). Alle anderen Termine werden schon passend gemacht :m

Die "Alten" erinnern sich ja vielleicht auch noch, dass es mal soetwas wie ein AB*BB*C 2009 gab. Das stand für Anglerboard Belly Boat Cup, an dem wir Kajak-Fahrer uns gerne eingeklinkt haben. Vielleicht startet Marco oder Rahnschote ja bald einen Aufruf zum AB*BB*C 2010, nachdem der im letzten Jahr ja wetterbedingt trotz mehrerer Termine leider ausfallen musste. #q

Ich fände das schon ne tolle Sache, wenn sich BBs und Kajaks gemeinsam treffen. Nicht zuletzt ist das hier ja schließlich auch ein Belly-Boat und Meerforellen Thread. |bla:


----------



## BB-cruiser (30. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Na hier gibt es garnichts aufen Hut schon garninicht von mir #t ich wirbele ja auch gern zwischen den Trööts .Aber wo sonst soll eine Verabredung stattfinden wenn nicht im betreffenden Trööt . Vielleicht klappt es ja mal ,ich würde mich für euch freuen #h Gruß Roland


----------



## Blinkermaxe (30. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Mich würde es sehr freuen wenn wir hier wirklich mal was hinbekommen würden zwecks Treffen.......Weissenhaus ,Dazendorf Fehmarn ,Dahme ,Kellenhusen, Rosenfelde, Grossenbrode und so weiter wäre kein Problem...
Wie gesagt gebt doch hier  einfach mal euren Tag ein mit Ort ungefähre Zeit usw. vielleicht wenn möglich ein paar Tage vorher..........
Ich denke schon das der eine oder andere dann den Weg dahin finden wird.....


----------



## marioschreiber (30. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



Blinkermaxe schrieb:


> ...Weissenhaus ,Dazendorf Fehmarn ,Dahme ,Kellenhusen, Rosenfelde, Grossenbrode und so weiter wäre kein Problem...



Alles Orte die ich relativ kurzfristig erreichen könnte ....
Von 2 bis 30 Minuten Anfahrtszeit !


----------



## Angelgeiler (30. August 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin,
Ich hab mein SOT auch in der Nähe von Oldenburg liegen bei meinen Eltern, wohne alerdings nich mehr da.

Aus Arbeitstechnischen Gründen würden bei mir die folgenden Wochenenden passen:|kopfkrat

18./19. 09

02./03. 10

30./31. 10

Weiter kann ich den Dienstplan noch nich einsehn
@Blinkermaxe:
an den o.g. we kann ich auch relativ kurzfristig d.h. falls hier kein treffen zu den terminen zustandekommt kann man ja trotzdem ma zusammen los, würde mich freun:m


----------



## BB-cruiser (1. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Tach ihr Kajaken ,so wird es nie etwas #d daher mal ein Vorschlag meinerseits : z.B. Jeden 2. Samstag eines angelrelevanten Monats ist Treffen und fertig wer kann der kommt und wer nicht kann :c  so entfällt das ewige an und absagen  und über den Ort wird 1 Tag vorher hier kurz gevotet oder man trifft sich am Rastplatz Neustädter Bucht und entscheidet wo es bei den Bedingungen hingeht :m Über die Uhrzeit #c müßte man noch schreiben . Aber so wäre für jeden was dabei und gut ist .


----------



## macmarco (2. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ich komm dann auch mal, wenns soweit ist... Nur denke ich , es bringt uns nichts, wenn jeder rein schreibt wer wann kann oder auch nicht kann... Wer übernimmt dir Orga?


----------



## Schutenpiet (2. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

|bigeyes Treffen zusammen Würmer raushängen lassen, mit Gummis spielen...da mach ich mit...Maaaco mein Spaaaanguät der Schussskooooäb....faahn wir zusamm?
|rolleyes
Piet


----------



## macmarco (2. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |bigeyes Treffen zusammen Würmer raushängen lassen, mit Gummis spielen...da mach ich mit...Maaaco mein Spaaaanguät der Schussskooooäb....faahn wir zusamm?
> |rolleyes
> Piet


Ich lass mein Gummi morgen schon tanzen aber vom Boot aus  Jupp.... naaa klaaaaaaar machen wir dat :g|supergri


----------



## BB-cruiser (2. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hallo marco eine große Orga bedarf es hier nicht jeder 2. Samstag steht und fertich huck ich habe geschrieben .Sonst wird das nix keiner ist in der Verantwortung nichts muß aber alles kann wie gesagt nur ein Vorschlag wer einen anderen hat oder sich benachteidig füllt ,weil er jeden Samstag arbeiten muß #q nur zu haut rein in die Tasten #h


----------



## marioschreiber (2. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Trotzdem sollte kurz vorher hier noch gemeldet werden wer so kommt.
Dann könnte ich z.B. auch ´ne Handynummer erfragen |rolleyes
Für mich würde es sich nicht lohnen zur Neustädter Bucht zu fahren wenn ihr euch dann nach Fehmarn begebt ! |supergri
Ausserdem kann ich dann auch nach der Arbeit noch dazu kommen (arbeite auch WE) .


----------



## ray (3. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

MoinMoin!

Also mein nächster Termin bleibt erstmal beim 18./19. September, vielleicht ist ja noch jemand unterwegs...

Aber die Idee mit einem festen Termin im Monat finde ich auch gut, nur muss ich leider regelmäßig am Wochenende arbeiten und kann mir nur ab und zu was freischaufeln...

Zusätzlich zu dem festen Termin sind spontane Treffen ja weiter möglich, ich freu mich schon euch nach und nach kennenzulernen!


----------



## Angelgeiler (3. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin,

spontan wäre ich am 18./19. dabei, aber ich melde mich kurz vorher hier nochmal und mach das fest, bisher hab ich frei#h


----------



## Blinkermaxe (3. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Mahlzeit................#h#h

kurzfristige Treffen sind mit Sicherheit möglich.......
Hätte noch einen Vorschlag zum festen Treffen jeden zweiten Samstag im Monat.
Was haltet ihr davon wenn man sich auf den Parkplatz in Oldenburg bei Möbel Jaek trifft.
Der liegt direkt an der A1 erste Abfahrt Oldenburg von Lübeck kommend und ist von allen gut erreichbar.Man kann gut in alle Himmelsrichtungen  von da dann ausschwärmen......
Treffen um 9 Uhr immer und 9:30 uhr ist dann Abfahrt zu den besprochenden Strand.
Ich denke so hat jeder die Möglichkeit falls er sich ein bisschen verspätet noch mitzukommen.
Ansonsten kann man ja einen Zettel da auf den Parkplatz am Baum oder so hinterlassen . Aber das könnte man ja noch festlegen wo man den Zettel dahinhängt.


Gruss Blinkermaxe...............#:#:


----------



## BB-cruiser (3. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

moin macht das doch nicht so kompliziert ,am Freitag vor dem Treffen , Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit wobei ich persönlich nur den Strand erfahren möchte vielleicht durch ein kleines Voting bei 2-3 Stränden der Grund hierfür, ich schlafe gerne etwas länger und dann frühstücke ich meist noch  ich würde dann später dazu stossen, den ein oder anderen geht es vielleicht auch so oder er muß noch arbeiten. Also wie wäre es wenn man am Freitag sagen wir um 20.00 uhr sich festgelegt hat ?  Das dürfte nicht so schwer sein schließlich gibt es ja Windfinder|rolleyes


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

|kopfkrat Finde ich generell gut|kopfkrat jo!....;+oder ..doch ja ich auch
Aber Ihr bringt mich ganz durchn Tüdel 18/19 welcher denn nu? Mir würde eigentlich Sonntag besser passen..aber Sonnabend ginge viiiieeeleicht ja auch #c

*Machtwort jetzt:
19.09.2010
1000 Raststätte Neustädter Bucht..wenn Wetter Gülle hier um 0800 Cancelpost OK?
:m
Bitte keine Zusagen oder Absagen hier..wer Kommt der kommt*    |rolleyes


----------



## Blindfischer (3. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Schrei doch nicht gleich so rum...|supergri

alter Knacker.....

duck und wech

P.S: 19. sieht gut aus ( auch wenn Du das nicht hören willst :g)


----------



## ray (3. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Möööönsch - wat ne Lautstärke hier 

Und um noch etwas mehr Verwirrung hier reinzubringen bin ich wenn das Wetter passt auch am 18. & 20. unterwegs :g

...und Sonntag um 10 naturlich an der Raststätte...

Erkennen wird man sich wohl


----------



## macmarco (3. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Schrei doch nicht gleich so rum...|supergri
> 
> alter Knacker.....
> 
> ...


Hey...du kommst auch mal wieder raus??Vergiss nicht die Spinnenweben zu entfernen vom Jak :m


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (3. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



ray schrieb:


> Möööönsch - wat ne Lautstärke hier
> 
> Und um noch etwas mehr Verwirrung hier reinzubringen bin ich wenn das Wetter passt auch am 18. & 20. unterwegs :g
> 
> ...


 
Ja ist doch ganz einfach - ich bin der mit dem Kajak auf dem Autodach


----------



## Blinkermaxe (4. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Am 19. um 10 uhr schaffe ich nicht ganz .Die  Frau ist vormittags noch zur Arbeit.................... werde dann halt gucken vielleicht finde ich euch dann irgendwo........
Morgen will ich mal am Eitz in Weissenhaus ab ca. 13 Uhr rumdümpeln wenn es der Wind zulässt ansonsten werde ich nach Rosenfelde rüberfahren......


----------



## BB-cruiser (4. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*


----------



## BB-cruiser (4. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin anhand solcher Livecams könnte man z.B. gegen Dahme entscheiden zumindest wäre ich raus aus der Nummer wenn das Treffen Heute dort stattfinden würde |bigeyes


----------



## marioschreiber (4. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



Blinkermaxe schrieb:


> ...vielleicht finde ich euch dann irgendwo....



Irgendeiner der zu 100% (rechtzeitig) da sein wird kann einen Tag vorher doch bestimmt dir (und mir) seine Handynummer hier per PN zukommen lassen !
Wäre doch blödsinn zu suchen .....


----------



## BB-cruiser (4. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

oh seid ihr  kompliziert


----------



## BB-cruiser (4. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Freitagabend steht hier alles drin was man wissen muß:m


----------



## Blindfischer (4. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hey...du kommst auch mal wieder raus??Vergiss nicht die Spinnenweben zu entfernen vom Jak :m




Du kennst Dir auch nicht aus wa ?

Dat is vintage look, is voll in.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Aha als vintage aus'm Schuppen, als bondage an die Ostsee und im Wetlook nach Hause?;+
Piet


----------



## Smölfen (5. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Hätte jemand `ne Übernachtungsidee für mich



Moin,

ich kann dir die Pension Hansen in Quals empfehlen. 
google mal - ist gleich der erste Eintrag.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Marcel-hl (7. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ich bin am 19.09 auch mit von der Partie, warscheinlich sogar mit 1-2 Leuten im Gepäck.
In erster Linie möchte ich die Yak´s unter die Lupe zu nehmen, da eine zeitnahe Investition in diesem Bereich geplant ist. 
Leider ist die Entscheidung noch nicht gefallen, ob nun Sevylor Puppe oder low Budget SOT für 500-700€ |kopfkrat

@Wildshark
Hast Du Zeit am 19.09 auch Zeit ? Würde dann gerne einen Platz im Rettungsboot haben. Dann muss ich nicht vor Strand aus auf Jagd gehen :c
Da könnte ich dann auch Deine Sevylor Puppe testen bzw. vergleichen ? 
Bitte abpsrechen mit der Führung


----------



## Sogyal Rinpoche (10. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin Sportsfreunde, bin neu hier in der Runde und relativ frischgebackener SOT-Fahrer. (RTM Key Largo). 19.9. 10h paßt gut. Könnt ihr noch ein paar Tips zur Ausrüstung rüberwachsen lassen? Z.B. Anker nötig? Welcher Art?
Treibanker? Bewährte Köder, Angeltechnik? Sonstige Ausrüstung an Bord?
Bewährte Klamotte? Danke im Voraus!


----------



## ray (10. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Dat werden ja immer mehr 

@ Sogyal Rinpoche

Ich habe sogar 3 Anker dabei: Treibanker, Klappanker 1,5 kilo, Kugelanker 4 Kilo und 25 Meter Ankerleine
Fürs erste sollte ein Klappanker aber reichen.

Außerdem:

 - Wathose
 - Schwimmweste / Automatikweste
 - Kleiner Wasserdichter Sack (Fürs Handy usw.)
 - Spinnrute (2,00-2,40 Meter, 40-60g Wurfgewicht)
 - Kescher, Fischgalgen (nicht zwingend notwendig)

Ich angeln am liebsten mit Gummis (Kopyto 8-10cm / Köpfe 15-30g), habe aber immer auch ein paar Mefo Blinker und Wobbler dabei.

Dann wird entweder geankert und geworfen, oder beim driften gezupft.

Falls ich noch etwas vergessen habe, werden sich bestimmt einige Kollegen melden


----------



## mic_wag (10. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



ray schrieb:


> - Wathose



Ich finde das schon ganz schön riskant mit einer Wathose auf der Ostsee auf einem Kajak zu sitzen!!

Habt ihr das schon mal kontrolliert an einem Badesee geteste!?
Also eine Kenterung in Wathose mit anschließendem Wiedereinstieg ins Boot?! #c


----------



## ray (10. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

@ mic_wag

Ehrlich gesagt nein - wollte es eigentlich dieses Jahr ein paar mal machen, ist aber irgendwie nix draus geworden.

Ich denke aber das die Schwimmweste den Auftrieb der Wathose ausgleicht und wir fällt auch keine Alternative zur Wathose bei niedrigen Temperaturen ein...

Bei der letzten Tour ging es noch mit kurzer Hose raus


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



mic_wag schrieb:


> Ich finde das schon ganz schön riskant mit einer Wathose auf der Ostsee auf einem Kajak zu sitzen!!
> 
> Habt ihr das schon mal kontrolliert an einem Badesee geteste!?
> Also eine Kenterung in Wathose mit anschließendem Wiedereinstieg ins Boot?! #c




Jepp habe ich mehrfach gestestet und auch unter "jetzt auch vom Kajak aus" drüber geschrieben...Dazu: Atmungsaktive : sehr gut, weil das Wasser nicht aussen gespeichert wird, wie bei Neo. Um zu verhindern, dass überhaupt Wasser eindringt, U N B E D I N G T  entsprechende Kombi zusammenstellen..auch darüber im besagten Trööt. Sonst ja spätestens am 19. ok?
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



ray schrieb:


> @ mic_wag
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt nein - wollte es eigentlich dieses Jahr ein paar mal machen, ist aber irgendwie nix draus geworden.
> 
> ...


Moin Ray..natürlich gleicht die SW den Auftrieb der Hose in gewissen Maßen aus..aber dann bist Du noch lange nicht wieder auf dem Boot! Da hilft nur trainieren, was das Zeug hält! Wer das schon mehrfach gemacht hat, der wird bestätigen, dass dies eine echt anstrengende Angelegenheit ist! 
Gruß Piet


----------



## ray (10. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hey Piet,

das glaub ich gerne - und hoffentlich brauche ich das erstmal nicht zu erproben.

Ich hab nämlich nur eine Neopren-Wathose, die atmungsaktive ist aber in Planung, wenn mal wieder etwas Geld über ist...

Immerhin weis ich was zu tun ist, auch wenn das Kajak umkippen sollte - und ich bin natürlich auch mit dem Kajak verbunden.

Aber ich glaube das gehört hier nicht in den Thread, oder?

Gruß,
jan


----------



## staffag (10. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Werde wahrscheinlich auch dabei sein. bin mal gespannt, fahre ja ein traditionelles sit-in. #d Hoffentlich werd ich nicht vertrieben! |supergri


----------



## BB-cruiser (10. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Piet bei den Bauch kann ich mir vorstellen das es schier unmöglich ist  Schwimmhilfe und Neohose kann man nicht untergehen . Achso ich bin froh das wir den 3. Sa . genommen haben ,den 2. verbringe ich auf der Insel wo Hoffmann v.Fallersleben unser Liedchen geschrieben hat.Ach Günter und wenn du mit einem abgeschnittenen Autodach aufläufst, niemand wird abgewiesen nicht mal ne Bohrinsel #h


----------



## mic_wag (10. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



ray schrieb:


> Ich denke aber das die Schwimmweste den Auftrieb der Wathose ausgleicht



Ich war dieses Jahr auf der Interschutz (Internationale Leitmesse für Rettung, Brand-/Katastrophenschutz und Sicherheit) in Leipzig und da hatte die DLRG einen interessanten Infostand für Feuerwehrangehörige. Und zwar ging es um das Tragen von Wathosen beim Absichern von Deichen (aber auch zum sonstigen Einsatz in Hochwassersituationen). Sie hatten da zur Veranschaulichung eine Schaufensterpuppe mit Wathose, (Seekajak-)Weste und Sicherungsleine ausgestattet. Daneben standen dann einige DLRG-Leute, die über die Gefahren dieser Ausstattung im Einsatz informierten. Die klare Message war, dass das Tragen von Wathosen lebensgefährlich sein kann. Als ich ihnen sagte, dass es Leute gibt, die auf der Ostsee Wathosen beim Angeln vom Kajak tragen, blieben unseren Gesprächspartnern die Spucke weg.


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Piet bei den Bauch kann ich mir vorstellen das es schier unmöglich ist  Schwimmhilfe und Neohose kann man nicht untergehen . 

|kopfkrat also hör mal Rolli alter Mann...|abgelehnerst mal hab ich keinen dicken Bauch, sondern einen kombinierten Fender und Auftriebskörper..außerdem: In das Volumen, welches ich in der Wathose ausfülle, kann kein Wasser mehr reinlaufen :m

Ich komm bald mal bei Euch in der Residenz Abendsonne vorbei und erklär Dir das
@mig_wag: Du musst dann auch erzählen, dass diese Verrückten sich so anziehen, dass in die Wathose, so wie beim Trockenanzug nicht mal mehr Luft reinkommt.Und, dass diese komischen Typen dann auch noch Kniebeugen machen, damit die Restluft die Hose verlässt. Aber dass zeig ich Dir dann am 19. |bla:
Piet


----------



## ray (10. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

@ mic_wag

Ich glaube ja auch das eine Wathose ziemlich gefährlich sein kann - aber ich kenne nunmal auch keine Alternative - wenn es eine gibt bin ich sehr Interessiert.

Und ich fühle mich im Kajak mit Schwimmweste und Lifeline auf jeden Fall sicherer in der Wathose, als beim Watfischen. Da hat man ja meist keine Schwimmweste an und hochziehen ist auch nicht drin...


----------



## ray (10. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

@ vatas-sohn

Hast Du eine Automatikweste?
Ich hab mich dagegen entschieden, weil nicht glaube im Notfall damit wieder ins Kajak zu kommen.

Gurt ist natürlich Pflicht.


----------



## Blindfischer (10. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Piet bei den Bauch kann ich mir vorstellen das es schier unmöglich ist  Schwimmhilfe und Neohose kann man nicht untergehen .




siehste Piet, bin ich nicht der einzige der dachte Du trägst die Schwimmweste unter der Jacke.....






duck und wech


----------



## Sogyal Rinpoche (10. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Noch mal für den Anfänger: Verbindet ihr Euch mit dem Boot? Und wenn ja, wie genau?


----------



## mic_wag (11. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



Sogyal Rinpoche schrieb:


> Noch mal für den Anfänger: Verbindet ihr Euch mit dem Boot? Und wenn ja, wie genau?



Den Kram von den Kitesurfern finde ich nur bedingt geeignet und viiieeeel zu teuer. Ein einfacher Paddelsack (z.B. Palm, Prion oder wie auf dem Bild von Langer) tut es auch. Ich klinke den Karabiener an dem einen Ende in den D-Ring der Weste und mache den Sack dann hinter mir am Boot fest. Sollte ich den Kontakt zum Boot verlieren gleitet die Leine nahezu widerstandslos aus dem Sack.
Ein weiterer Vorteil dieses Wurfsacks ist, dass ich mit ihm auch einen Kollegen, der - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht mehr in der Lage sein sollte selber zu paddeln abschleppen kann. Dazu einfach wieder das eine Ende an die Weste und das andere an die Spitze des abzuschleppenden Bootes.


----------



## mic_wag (11. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Sorry, Bild vergessen ... man wird halt auch nicht jünger :m


----------



## mic_wag (11. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> @mig_wag: Du musst dann auch erzählen, dass diese Verrückten sich so anziehen, dass in die Wathose, so wie beim Trockenanzug nicht mal mehr Luft reinkommt.Und, dass diese komischen Typen dann auch noch Kniebeugen machen, damit die Restluft die Hose verlässt. Aber dass zeig ich Dir dann am 19. |bla:
> Piet



Die Restluft verläßt die Hose auch prima, wenn du am Strand langsam ins Wasser watest. Vermutlich sogar noch besser als durch Kniebeugen. Muss aber gestehen, dass ich das noch nicht ausreichend getestet habe!  
Ach ja, du darfst nicht vergessen zu erwähnen, dass man dann auf dem Yak nicht mehr furzen darf!! Sonst kommt ja wieder Luft in die Hose ... #g

Spass beiseite, du zeigst ja, dass du dir durchaus Gedanken gemacht hast und deine Bekleidung dann auch hinreichend auf dem Badesee getestet hast. Ich unterstelle aber, dass das nicht alle so gewissenhaft tun. Vielmehr habe ich manchmal den Eindruck, dass der eine oder andere das Bellyboat gegen ein Yak tauscht und das Bekeidungskonzept nicht entsprechend anpasst.
Und dann ist - zumindest in der kalten Jahreszeit - nicht unbedingt die Luft in der Hose das große Problem, sondern eher ein möglicher Wassereinbruch. Dieser erschwert nicht nur den Wiedereinstieg sondern fördert die Unterkühlung. Ich will den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen, aber unter wirklich ungünstigen Bedingungen geht es dann nur noch um Minuten.

Aber ich kann mich ja auch irren und wenn das alle im Blick haben, sich entsprechend Gedanken machen und das alles auch mal getestet haben, dann will ich nix gesagt haben.


----------



## MFT Sutje (12. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ich bin dann auch am 19.9. 10°° dabei!


----------



## BB-cruiser (13. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

mic wag das reicht völlig, habe ich auch nur nicht  so groß meines passt in  eine Tasche die nicht größer ist als ne Packung Tempo darin 6m Ankerseil 6mm zusammen gelegt wie ein Zollstock 2 Karabiener und gut ach ja das gehört ja ins Pimp your Sot sorry |uhoh::q


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin Lüüd ! Also so, wie sich der Windfinder jetzt äußert, werde ich am 19. auf jeden Fall im Bereich Neustädter Bucht rum schippern. Fisch ist da reichlich und wenn´s nicht Not tut, dann fahr ich natürlich lieber die kürzere Strecke. Und angel dafür länger. Bitte mal Eure hochgeschätzte Meinung.
Piet


----------



## ray (14. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Wüsste nicht was gegen diesen grandiosen Plan spricht 

Wo genau bist Du da denn normalerweise unterwegs?


----------



## ray (14. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Wo hast Du denn die 4-5 her?

Ich lese bei Pelzerhaken am Sonntag nur ne 3-4 heraus und bei Westwind dürfte die Küste im Windschatten liegen...

Den Treffpunkt würde ich aber bei der Raststätte belassen.


----------



## BB-cruiser (14. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin @ all#h  Dünnerstag kannste frühesdens prognosen . Wind und Wetter  #d die Kachelmänner gucken auch nur aus dem Fenster und der eine kann ej nur auf den Hof sehen #qalso nur keine Panik schieben alles wird gut oder auch nicht


----------



## macmarco (14. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin... Ich denke mal, das mit der Windstärke wird sich noch legen (hoffe ich ):q Ist ja noch Zeit...

Aber Neustädter Bucht wird schon richtig sein und Fisch istja nun auch Massig da #h


----------



## AlBundy (15. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

...stimmt, nur noch nicht in den entsprechend richtigen Größen! Ausgenommen ist der Hering...#h


----------



## macmarco (15. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Na die Sauerei will ick aber nich uff meim Luxusdampfer ham.......:q


Musst du ja auch net.. Packst nen Netz an die Seite vom Jak und machst sie da rein #6 Geht gut :m


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

:vik: Die Vorhersagen werden ja immer besser..es soll sogar trocken von oben bleiben!
Bitte unbedingt am Sonntag morgen noch einmal hier hereinschauen, werde spätestens ab 07.30 den Treffpunkt hier einpflegen. Derzeitige Planungen gehen Richtung Haffkrug, Scharbeutz Timmendorf. Für alle Zweifler: da hat man 500 m vor dem Strand unreinen Grund mit Muschelbänken und Steinen und 10 m Wassertiefe und viiiiieeeel Fisch.Für Sonntag hätten wir nach jetzigen Meldungen eine sanfte 3 ablandig also keine bis wenig Welle! Da geht auch was auf Platte und Mefo. Außerdem ist die Anfahrt sehr einfach und Parkplätze jede Menge.
Piet


----------



## Blindfischer (16. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin... Ich denke mal, das mit der Windstärke wird sich noch legen (hoffe ich ):q Ist ja noch Zeit...




und wenn nicht macht auch nix, ist eigentlich mal wieder zeit für ein zünftiges Speedriften oder?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Wie wollen wir das denn machen,
denn ich denke Vaddas-Sohn und ich werden schon auf der Bahn sein,wenn die meisten von euch noch am Kaffe schlürfen sind oder sich bei Muddi verabschieden.

Ach ja,
es hat nicht einer von euch noch nen Scotty Rutenhalter liegen,den er nicht mehr braucht?


----------



## macmarco (16. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> und wenn nicht macht auch nix, ist eigentlich mal wieder zeit für ein zünftiges Speedriften oder?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk


Najaaaaaa, recht hast ja...  :mBissl Spaß muss sein :m

@diebeiden,dieaufderBahnschonsind: Schickt Schutenpiet doch eure Hdnr für ne Sms #6


----------



## Blindfischer (16. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Wie wollen wir das denn machen,
> denn ich denke Vaddas-Sohn und ich werden schon auf der Bahn sein,wenn die meisten von euch noch am Kaffe schlürfen sind oder sich bei Muddi verabschieden.
> 
> Ach ja,
> es hat nicht einer von euch noch nen Scotty Rutenhalter liegen,den er nicht mehr braucht?




Geliehen oder für immer?


----------



## macmarco (16. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ach ja,
> es hat nicht einer von euch noch nen Scotty Rutenhalter liegen,den er nicht mehr braucht?


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht...hat doch das eine mal super geklappt, die Ruten im Boot :q:q:m


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



macmarco schrieb:


> Najaaaaaa, recht hast ja...  :mBissl Spaß muss sein :m
> 
> @diebeiden,dieaufderBahnschonsind: Schickt Schutenpiet doch eure Hdnr für ne Sms #6





:vik:Hatta schon!!!


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



macmarco schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht...hat doch das eine mal super geklappt, die Ruten im Boot :q:q:m


Du meinst also, wenn man die Ruten von hinten..|kopfkrat nee erklär ich Dir mal in Ruhe :m
Piet


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Nix,
nene,
neien.

Ruten nicht hinten rein und so,die waren eher vorne drin.




Ich hab nur einen Rutenhalter,da der andere da liegt,wo ich nicht ran komm
Hab mir schon nen Wolf gesucht,aber das kann doch nicht sein,das die 
Dinger von Scotty so teuer sind,junge junge.
Wenn einer von euch einen gegen Bares abgeben möchte,schrei ich mal hier!


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

|kopfkrat Blindfischer hat da zuviel von glaub ich..der wollte mal 20 Stück anbauen und das war zuviel....oder so:q
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser (16. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Sonntag 10.00 geht garnicht #dda bin ich noch inne Kirche ich rufe an falls ich noch hochkomme Piet nehme den Knochen mit auf deinen Bananendampfer


----------



## macmarco (16. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Nix,
> nene,
> neien.
> 
> Ruten nicht hinten rein und so,die waren eher vorne drin.


Najaaa...eine Rute vorne ist auch besser als eine Rute hinten.. Hab ich mir mal sagen lassen :q


----------



## eddy (16. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hey Leude|wavey:
Ich komm auch mal vorbei (mal kein 24h Dienst) :vik:

Ich wollte nur mal gucken|supergri|supergri|supergri
Und auch mal anfassen#6#6#6
wenn ich darf,kann mich noch nicht entscheiden.

eddy


----------



## Blindfischer (17. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Blindfischer hat da zuviel von glaub ich..der wollte mal 20 Stück anbauen und das war zuviel....oder so:q
> Piet




Das liegt daran, dass ich noch Platz für die 6 Laketroller brauchte....

|wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser (17. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Sonntag Wind NO 6-7  leichter Schneefall |uhoh: :vGott sei Dank nicht dieser


----------



## ray (17. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Tja,

wenn kein Wunder geschieht kann ich wohl doch nicht dem Treffen beiwohnen - trotz aller Hoffnung ist das Auto doch nicht rechtzeitig aus der Werkstatt gekommen...

Ich wünsch euch dann mal viel Spaß und hoffe aufs nächste Mal 

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## kraft 67 (17. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe , findet das Treffen auch bei den jetzt prophezeiten Bedingungen statt , odäää ?? Wenn ja , bin ich mit von der Partie ! Wie heißt die Raststätte noch mal|kopfkrat ?


----------



## BB-cruiser (17. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Rastplatz Altwarmbüchen war das glaube ich aber wenn das so weiter blässsssssssst bleibe ich wohl in der Pupshöhle


----------



## mic_wag (17. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Klingt gut #6, aber

ich schaffe es leider auch nicht #d

EUCH VIEL SPASS!! :m


----------



## kraft 67 (17. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

@ vatas söhnchen :besten Dank , mal googeln wo dat is ... , bis SO , aber nicht inner Kirche:m!


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Das treffen findet statt,auch bei den bisherigen Voraussagen?

Bringt einer nen Grill mit?


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (18. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

So, Wind und Wetter sollen morgen genauso wie heute werden. Sieht doch gut aus. Hier mal ein Bild von circa 11.00 Uhr aus Haffkrug. Westwind ist doch ideal:


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

@Sutje: ja! sind doch nur sanfte 4-5 ohne Welle!
@ Ron : kann ich verstehen und natürlich bist Du immer willkommen. 
Piet


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (18. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> So ihr lieben Leute! Selbst auf die Gefahr hin, daß ihr mich lyncht, dümpelt, teert und federt- ich komme nun doch nicht! :c


 
Ach Mönsch, das ist doch wirklich schade. Ich habe jetzt extra meinen Dienst auf der Frankfurter Messe mit einem Kollegen getauscht 

Also - ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei und packe jetzt mein Yak aufs Auto. Wind ist ok und ein bischen Regen hält uns doch wohl nicht ab! 

Ich nehme mal an, dass dann der Treffplatz (falls überhaupt jemand kommt |kopfkrat) nicht Sereetz sein wird, sondern doch Raststätte Neustadt oder direkt am Wasser. Wäre für mich besser, da ich über die B432 komme und erst in Scharbeutz auf die A1 auffahre.

Da meine Handy-Nummer kein Geheimnis ist, darf sie von allen Yak-Fahrern (und allen, die es werden wollen) gerne gespeichert werden: 0151 563 40 624.


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass dann der Treffplatz (falls überhaupt jemand kommt |kopfkrat) nicht Sereetz sein wird, sondern doch Raststätte Neustadt oder direkt am Wasser. Wäre für mich besser, da ich über die B432 komme und erst in Scharbeutz auf die A1 auffahre.
> 
> Da meine Handy-Nummer kein Geheimnis ist, darf sie von allen Yak-Fahrern (und allen, die es werden wollen) gerne gespeichert werden: 0151 563 40 624.




Wer ist denn jetzt noch dabei?

Ich komme die A1 aus Richtung Süden,für mich wäre der Rastplatz Sereetz sehr recht,aber gerne auch direkt am Wasser.
Dann bräuchte ich nur noch irgendwas,womit ich mein Navi füttern kann


----------



## BB-cruiser (18. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Kommt denn morgen  überhaupt noch jemand von euch |kopfkrat oder guckt ihr nur live cam ?


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ich bin auf jeden Fall da.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (18. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

|wavey: und ich natürlich auch :vik:


----------



## staffag (18. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Bin grade in Neustadt (wie jedes Wochenende), Kajakträger ist montiert, Rest wird nachher fertig gemacht/verladen. 

Ich komme auf jeden Fall!

Günter


----------



## kraft 67 (18. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Bin auch mit dabei :vik:! *Bitte präzisiert noch mal den Treffpunkt ! *Von Sereetz über Neustadt bis Timbuktu war ja nun alles dabei !


----------



## Blinkermaxe (18. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

also ich werde später nachkommen weil ich 10 uhr nicht schaffe......... wäre gut wenn ihr mir die grobe richtung mitteilen könnt bzw. eure handynummer hinterlasst...........

lg Blinkermaxe


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (18. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> :vik: Die Vorhersagen werden ja immer besser..es soll sogar trocken von oben bleiben!
> Bitte unbedingt am Sonntag morgen noch einmal hier hereinschauen, werde spätestens ab 07.30 den Treffpunkt hier einpflegen. Derzeitige Planungen gehen Richtung Haffkrug, Scharbeutz Timmendorf. Für alle Zweifler: da hat man 500 m vor dem Strand unreinen Grund mit Muschelbänken und Steinen und 10 m Wassertiefe und viiiiieeeel Fisch.Für Sonntag hätten wir nach jetzigen Meldungen eine sanfte 3 ablandig also keine bis wenig Welle! Da geht auch was auf Platte und Mefo. Außerdem ist die Anfahrt sehr einfach und Parkplätze jede Menge.
> Piet


 
Das war doch eine ganz klare Ansage von Schutenpiet #6 Also morgen hier reinschauen, wer nicht so eine weite Anfahrt hat. Die anderen sollten auf jeden Fall schon mal Richtung Neustädter Bucht fahren und dann per Handy Kontakt aufnehmen. Ich bin erreichbar unter 0151 563 40 624.

Auto/Kajak ist alles fertig gepackt. Ich werde so circa um 09:00 in Höhe Scharbeutz sein. CU|wavey:


----------



## kraft 67 (18. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Na gut , weiß ja , wer lesen kann ... ! |kopfkrat


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

:m So Männers..nu geiht dat los!!!
Für ortskundige: von Timmendorf Richtung Scharbeutz unterhalb der Kammer. Parken auf den Parkplätzen an der Strandallee.
Parkschein nicht vergessen ( 2€) pro Stunde...wenn man´s vergißt, kann es sein, dass man abends eine Knolle in Höhe von 5 € bekommen hat...|kopfkrat..naja sag da nix zu.
Ortsunkundige aus Richtung Lübeck treffen sich mit der Orga auf dem Autobahnrastplatz Sereetz . Um 09:30! Ab da Konvoi.
Hat jemand blaue Flaggen oder Rundumlicht? Na gut dann ohne :q. Freu mich auf Euch. Man sollte sich selbst versorgen, oder´n bischen Taschengeld mitbringen..da ist nähmlich eine gute Schnellfressbude..:q
Bis morgen Piet


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (18. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Das ist doch mal eine eindeutige Info. Ich werde daher einen kleinen Umweg fahren und spätestens auch um 09:30 an der Raststätte Sereetz aufschlagen.

Ich freu mich so .... (auf die Fressbude :q)


----------



## Blindfischer (18. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ich bin auch 9:30 in Sereetz,


ist die Freesbude umm 10:00m schon auf ? 

So´n zünftiges Currywurst Frühstück hätte was


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## kraft 67 (18. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Gibt`s da auch was mit Fisch |kopfkrat ??


----------



## eddy (18. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ich komm auch|wavey:


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

:vik: *Morgen *Aufsteeeehn!

*Wenn das mal keine Orga ist,,,,ein laues Lüftchen aus West :l QL oder? Hoffentlich kommt da ne richtige Flotte angerollt ..ist ja schließlich kein Spaß, oder freiwillig 
Piet
*


----------



## MFT Sutje (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> :vik: *Morgen *Aufsteeeehn!
> 
> *Wenn das mal keine Orga ist,,,,ein laues Lüftchen aus West :l QL oder? Hoffentlich kommt da ne richtige Flotte angerollt ..ist ja schließlich kein Spaß, oder freiwillig
> Piet
> *




Ja Moin,

ich bin so gut wie auf der Bahn,bis gleich


----------



## Blindfischer (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ja doch , is ja schon gut, ich steh ja schon auf, ist der Kaffee schon fertich????


----------



## BB-cruiser (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Merkt ihr noch was das wird ja immer früher :cihr könnt ja schon mal die Dorsche zusammen treiben ich komme nach |wavey:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin Jungs un Deerns,

so, nun geiht dat gliks los


----------



## eddy (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hab auch gleich fertig


----------



## Blindfischer (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Merkt ihr noch was das wird ja immer früher :cihr könnt ja schon mal die Dorsche zusammen treiben ich komme nach |wavey:




Ach lass den alten Mann doch, gegen senile Bettflucht ist halt kein Kraut gewachsen:m


----------



## eddy (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hier nun die ersten Bilder von heute :vik::vik::vik:

Danke ,war ein echt geiler Tag  #6#6#6:m:m:m

DIE ANFAHRT  (Kolonne):q


----------



## eddy (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hier nun die ersten Bilder von heute (2.)


Die Flotte  :q


----------



## eddy (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hier nun die ersten Bilder von heute (3.)


Die einzelnen SOT


----------



## eddy (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hier nun die ersten Bilder von heute (4.)

Hier auch die "Kapitäne"


----------



## eddy (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hier nun die ersten Bilder von heute (5.)

Ja so kann das aussehen, wenn wir auf die Menschheit losgelassen werden.:vik::vik:|supergri


----------



## eddy (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hier nun die ersten Bilder von heute (6.)

Noch me(e)hr "Kapitäne"


----------



## eddy (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Mehr Bilder geht im augenblick nicht:v

Schade hab noch so 10 Stk.

eddy


----------



## Dxxmxldxndxx (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Na ich hoffe da kommen noch einige Bilder !!! Wäre gerne dabei gewesen, aber mein Kajak steht noch im Laden |muahah:


----------



## Angelgeiler (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Das sieht ja ganz witzig aus was da veranstaltet wurde#6
Was habt ihr denn schönes auf die Schuppen legen können??


----------



## mic_wag (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Genau, wir sind doch schon ganz gespannt auf die Fangmeldungen! Wo sind sie denn?? #c

Aber stimmt schon, die Fotte macht schon Eindruck!
Danke für die Bilder!! #6


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

|wavey: Huhuu Ihr daheimgebliebenen...das war mal wieder eine Super Aktion heute. Das Wetter hat mitgespielt, wie geplant. Auch wenn es nicht die Fischmassen sind, aber die Strecke kann sich sehen lassen. Ich habe mich gefreut, auch neue Kleinreeder kennen zu lernen..die kann man alle wieder mitnehmen 
Und nu noch ein-15 Bilder...


----------



## BliWo (19. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hi zusammen, 

bin nun auch wieder zuhause, Sot verstaut, Gerümpel erst mal aus dem Sichtfeld geräumt. 

War nen super Tag mit nedden Leuden #6, sollten wir wiederholen! Achso, wenn ihr massig Fisch hättet haben wollen, warum war niemand in meinem Kielwasser? Gesamt 14 Stk. bin voll zufrieden, endlich wieder lecker Filechen.:vik:

Thomas, schöne Foddos die Du da gemacht hast.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

#6Super Fotograf war ja mit Danke Eddy und hier noch ein paar Eindrücke.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (20. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Also das war ja mal ne klasse Veranstaltung - ich freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung. #6#6#6
Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, waren wir insgesamt mit 9 Kajaks auf dem Wasser. |schild-g zum neuen Rekord.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (20. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



BliWo schrieb:


> Achso, wenn ihr massig Fisch hättet haben wollen, warum war niemand in meinem Kielwasser? Gesamt 14 Stk. bin voll zufrieden, endlich Gruß Martin


 
Martin, nächstes Mal mache ich eine Schleppleine an Deinem Heck fest und bleib so in Deinem Kielwasser :q.
#r zu der tollen Strecke.

Bei mir hat es leider nur zu 2 Dorschen gereicht, bin aber mit der Größe zufrieden, 1x 48 cm und 1x 60 cm. Ich denke mal, den 60er hat gestern keiner getoppt.

So und jetzt noch einmal eine kleine Anekdote, wie wichtig Rutenhalter am Kajak sind. Ich habe mit 4 Stück ja eigentlich genug an Bord, aber man sollte sie auch benutzen |uhoh:.
Ich habe beim Versorgen meines 2. Dorsches meine Spinnrute mit Baitcaster-Rolle vor lauter Fisch-Geilheit nicht im Rutenhalter abgelegt, sondern neben mir auf dem Kajak. Plötzlich sehe ich die Rute unter meinem Boot durchschwimmen und lansam versinken. Ist zwar ärgerlich, aber ich hatte zum Glück ja noch das Ende der Schnurvorfachs mit dem Gummifisch in der Hand. Also an der Schnur die Rute zurück ins Boot ziehen. Denkste! Das geht natürlich nur, wenn der Bügel nicht offen ist bzw. der Freilauf ausgeschaltet ist :v. Ende vom Lied: Nach 300 Meter "Tauziehen" und einem Riesenknäuel an Schnur auf dem Boot kam dann nach unendlicher langer Zeit meine Rute/Rolle vom Ostseegrund hoch. Der Befestigungsknoten der Schnur an der Rolle hat zum Glück gehalten.

Während dieser ganzen Aktion bin ich circa 500m weiter rausgetrieben und konnte mir beim dem Wind den "Wolf" zurück paddeln. Die gute Drift mit den Dorschen, hab ich dann leider auch nicht mehr wiedergefunden #d


----------



## mic_wag (20. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

|good:wirklich großes Tennis, dass du deine Ruten nicht gesichert hast. Sonst hätte es diesen erstklassigen Beitrag ja nicht gegeben.  Die einen haben viel gefangen, die anderen viel zu berichten :m

|muahah:selten so mitgefühlt!!  Echt coole Nummer! Das waren sicher spannende Minuten, bis die Combo wieder in Sichtweite kam!! Da wär ich gern dabei gewesen. Ich hätte auch gekeschert! :q

Ich vermute mal, die Schnur war nicht mehr zu retten?! Oder hast das Riesenknäul noch entwirrt bekommen?? #c


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (20. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Im Nachhinein überwiegt die Freude, dass ich die Combo retten konnte. 
War wirklich ein spannnder Drill (wenn auch verkehrt herum ). Die Rute hat echt gekämpft und sich im Wasser quer gestellt!
Die Schnur habe ich gar nicht erst versucht zu retten. Das Knäuel abgeschnitten, ins Boot geworfen und zuhause restlos entsorgt.

Aber es ich doch immer wieder schön, wie man andere durch eigene Mißgeschicke erheitern kann . Ich arbeite weiter dran - versprochen! :q


----------



## macmarco (20. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Klingt ja nach einem super gelungenen Tag  Petir den Fängern 

Das nächste mal bin ich wieder mit am Start aber das hoffentlich gesund


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

#6 Seeehr schön Du Triefnase :q
Piet


----------



## marioschreiber (20. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Schade das ich es nicht geschafft habe.
Leider musste ich kurzfristig arbeiten . |gr:

Ich hoffe das ich es nächstes mal schaffe .


----------



## BB-cruiser (20. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

nun ich. tolles Treffen tolles Lokal tolle Leutz toll wenig zuschlachten gehabt tolle Wurst und jede menge Wasser um ein herrum nur die Fische die können sich prima verstecken bis auf die gefangenden Selbstmörder .P.s.Tolle Bilder Mädelz


----------



## ray (20. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ich werd grad richtig neidisch, weil ich leider nicht bei dem Treffen dabei sein konnte...

Aber schön zu hören das es ein solch erfolgreiches Treffen war und Fisch gab es anscheinend auch noch :vik:

09. / 10. Oktober sieht leider wieder schlecht aus, mal sehen.

Zum Trost gibt es jetzt erstmal Dorschfilet mit lecker Schmorgurken und Reis 

@ BliWo

Die 14 muss ich dann nächstes Mal schlagen, nech?


----------



## marioschreiber (20. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ihr müsst mich noch mal über eure Angelmetoden informieren !
Ich wollte mein Yak ursprünglich nur zum leichten schleppen nutzen ....


----------



## Blinkermaxe (20. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ja sorry Leute bei mir hatte es leider nicht mehr geklappt .......
und um 16 Uhr wollte ich dann auch nicht mehr hinterher kommen. 
Am 9. oder 10. Oktober wird und muss es klappen...Dann bin ich dabei..................


----------



## eddy (20. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

So nun noch ein paar Bilderchen :vik:#6


----------



## kraft 67 (20. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Sö , endlich auch mal in Ruhe am PC ! War ja `n klasse Tag , nur die alles krönende Trutte hatte sich ja mal wieder im Termin geirrt:: Dorschtechnisch hatte ich nen C&R-Tag , Fisch waren es so 8-10 maßige .

@ Marioschreiber : Hauptangelvariante war wohl das Jiggen mit Gummi , kleine Pilker gingen auch . Mit Schleppen war wohl nich viel los , Naturköder auch nicht so ; müssen die Spezis was zu sagen . Aber Gummijiggen ist doch auch von jedem Schlepper möglich |kopfkrat ...
Wäre Spitze , wenns auch im Oktober wieder ginge !
Petri Kraft


----------



## BliWo (20. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

@ ray
Die 14 muss ich dann nächstes Mal schlagen, nech?

Wir fahren noch mal so zwischendurch los... und brechen dann gemeinsam die Marke :q

Was mir ja noch passiert ist: Zum Ende hin (die meisten waren schon an Land) starke Bewegung an der Wasseroberfläche ca. 10 m vor mir gesichtet -also hin da. 

Was ich dann erlebt habe toppt alles; Schweinswal (Vermutung) für ca. 1 Minute direkt unterm SOT, lauter Luftblasen an der Oberfläche, Echolot hat verrückt gespielt. Nur gesehen habe ich das Viech aber leider nicht -Schade. Rute hatte ich natürlich eingeholt um nicht noch -im Ernstfall- bis nach Schweden gezogen zu werden, wurde ja bald dunkel.

Leider war keine Kamera an Bord -nur weil Sohnemann mal wieder die Akkus zweckentfremdet hat:c

Gruß Martin


----------



## BB-cruiser (21. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Das kann die Erklärung dafür sein das die Dorsche reisaus genommen haben und ich dachte schon #d Schönen Start in den Tag ihr Ostsee don Kajaken  |wavey:


----------



## Blindfischer (21. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Das kann die Erklärung dafür sein das die Dorsche reisaus genommen haben und ich dachte schon #d Schönen Start in den Tag ihr Ostsee don Kajaken  |wavey:




Das kann latürnich sein, aber hätten wir den dann nicht zwischendurch schon mal sehen müssen?

Ich hatte vor Dahme schon mal was ähnliches, hat auch geblubbert wie nach 2 Tellern Serbischer Bohnensuppe und dann wars einer von den Freunden mit den Flaschen auf dem Rücken.

Mir hat der Tag auch super gefallen, schade,dass ich so überhastet aufbrechen musste, aber eine freundliche Erinnerung der Regierung ( wo bist Du? Die Aufführung deiner Tochter fängt gleich an) hat mich doch zu  spontaner Eile angetrieben.

Hatte eigentlich noch wer brennende Finger? Ich hatte ein  paar mal die blöden Fäden von Feuerquallen am Twister....

Gruß


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (21. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

... und ich hatte mich schon gewundert, warum das "rote Kraut" so an den Fingern brennt :e


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

#h Ich habe zwei Taucher gesehen, die ins Wasser gegangen sind, als ich Richtung Strand gepaddelt bin. Die Stelle ist auch in Taucherforen sehr bekannt, wegen dem unreinen Grund, und weil´s da fast immer was zu sehen gibt..leider kein Schweini |supergri
Piet


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (21. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

@eddy

Sag mal, wie hast Du das denn jetzt hingekriegt, dass die ganzen Bilder nicht mehr angezeigt werden ???;+ Oder ist mein Computer jetzt kaputt (eingeloggt bin ich ja) |kopfkrat. 

Ich seh nur noch die Bilder von gestern. #c


----------



## BB-cruiser (21. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Die haben Flaschen auf dem Rücken ? Wie trinken die denn ?|bigeyes|gutenach


----------



## eddy (21. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Sorry mein Fehler#q#q#q:m

So nun noch ein mal:m:m|wavey:

1 von 6


----------



## eddy (21. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Sorry mein Fehler#q#q#q:m

So nun noch ein mal:m:m|wavey:

2 von 6


----------



## eddy (21. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Sorry mein Fehler#q#q#q:m

 So nun noch ein mal:m:m|wavey:

3 von 6


----------



## eddy (21. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Sorry mein Fehler#q#q#q:m

 So nun noch ein mal:m:m|wavey:

4 von 6


----------



## eddy (21. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Sorry mein Fehler#q#q#q:m

 So nun noch ein mal:m:m|wavey:

5 von 6


----------



## eddy (21. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Sorry mein Fehler#q#q#q:m

 So nun noch ein mal:m:m|wavey:

6 von 6


----------



## eddy (21. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Sorry mein Fehler#q#q#q:m

 So nun noch ein mal:m:m|wavey:

und die 7


----------



## Nichtsnutz (22. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

hallo,scheint ein super yaktreffen gewesen zu sein.
ab november bin ich auch wieder am start.
ich hoffe auf eine wiederholung.#h


----------



## BB-cruiser (22. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Die Wiederholung  findet wohl schon im Oktober statt und wer weiß vielleicht trifft man sich wenn das Wetter mitspielt schon  mit Einigen am Wochenende. Schönen Start in den Tag #h


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Die Wiederholung  findet wohl schon im Oktober statt und wer weiß vielleicht trifft man sich wenn das Wetter mitspielt schon  mit Einigen am Wochenende. Schönen Start in den Tag #h



Wenn es am WE sein sollte,ist es hoffentlich am Sonntag,oder?


----------



## staffag (22. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Will evtl Freitag mal los, mal sehen was das Wetter u. der Wind machen!

Günter


----------



## MFT Sutje (24. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ich bin morgen wieder auf dem Wasser,Neustädter bucht wird es wohl werden.
Wenn einer Lust und Zeit hat,meldet euch.


----------



## Blindfischer (24. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Schade,
 morgen darf ich einen Familienausflug nach Helgoland machen, irgendwer Sonntag unterwegs?


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Smölfen (24. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Schade,
> morgen darf ich einen Familienausflug nach Helgoland machen, irgendwer Sonntag unterwegs?
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Dirk,

ich hab es nicht so "gut" wie du und "muß" morgen Hecht und Barsch nachstellen.

zu Sonntag: könnte mir ne kleine "Nachmittagstour" mit SOT gut vorstellen - wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

Morgenabend mal "schnacken" ?
Viel Spass auf Helgoland und Gruß an die Familie

Stephan #h


----------



## BB-cruiser (25. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin MTF na Neustädter Bucht, hat da jemand Blut geleckt ? Vertell mol was du so mokt häst würd mich bannich interessieren . Gruß Roland #h


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moin MTF na Neustädter Bucht, hat da jemand Blut geleckt ? Vertell mol was du so mokt häst würd mich bannich interessieren . Gruß Roland #h






War ein spitze Tag,
kein Wind,keine Welle aber trotzdem eine gute Drift.
Acht Dorsche sind mitgekommen und ca.10 schwimmen wieder.
Hab gegen 18.00 noch ein,zwei Mefo´s buckeln gesehen.

Was aber dieses mal wirklich genervt hat,war ein w**er in seiner Bayliner.
Der hat es doch wirklich vier mal geschaft,so nahe an mir vorbei zu fahren,das hätte einsteigen können.
Idiot,den merk ich mir.

Ach und was noch schade ist,das Pauli verloren hat.


----------



## macmarco (26. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> War ein spitze Tag,
> kein Wind,keine Welle aber trotzdem eine gute Drift.
> Acht Dorsche sind mitgekommen und ca.10 schwimmen wieder.
> Hab gegen 18.00 noch ein,zwei Mefo´s buckeln gesehen.
> ...


Na siehste wohl.. so langsam machst du dich doch auf Dorsch |bla::m

Ach jaaa... Nimms net so schwer... Pauli war net gut... und gewinnen kann man auch nicht immer auch wenn ich es ihnen gönne


----------



## BB-cruiser (26. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

MTFSutje Moin erstmal, Glückwunsch zu den Leos wie schwer waren deine Jigs ? Beim Sottreffen hatte ich ja kaum Grundkontakt das soll sich bald ändern . Mit derartiger Tiefe und Strömung hätte ich dort nie gerechnet . Gruß Roland P.s. Wäre ich bloß Sa. hochgefahren #q


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Die Köpfe waren zwischen 17 und 30gr,je nach Tiefe.
Es war auch wie letzte Woche,die Fische standen sehr vereinzelt.
Habe von 5,5m-11m alles abgesucht.
Die Farbe des Gummis war wieder Grün/Gelb/Glitter,das mochten sie diesmal wieder.

Ach ja,hab mir mein altes Eagle Lot eingebaut.


----------



## BB-cruiser (26. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ich danke dir für die schnelle Info werde mich entsprechend präparieren . Ich hoffe das es nächstes We. Wetter und Zeitmäßig bei mir klappt .Achja Günter du wolltset ja fischen ,wie wared denn ;+ firti miteinandt #h


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (26. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Petri Peter zum tollen Fangergebnis.
Habe mich jetzt auch erstmal mit schwereren Jigköpfen eingedeckt und mit neuen Gufis in noch fängigeren Farben |supergri

Bin nächstes Wochenende auch wieder mit am Start, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## BB-cruiser (29. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ach und ich dachte die in der DDR sprechen auch Deutsch #d ansonsten noch nix konkretes aber ich sag mal 2. Sa im okt. see you :m


----------



## ray (30. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

So...wie es aussieht, kann ich am 09. und 10. wohl doch dabei sein :m

09. oder 10. ist mir egal, ich bin dann eh an beiden Tagen unterwegs.

Bitte lieber Wettergott, schick uns angenehme Bedingungen!


----------



## BB-cruiser (30. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Vatas sohnemann das ist ja noch viel schlimmer |rolleyes @ray esse mal immer schön deinen Teller leer ,dann klappt das auch .Ich für mein Teil gehe schon diesen Samstag der Dorschjagd nach :m Gruß Roland |wavey:


----------



## Blindfischer (30. September 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Vatas sohnemann das ist ja noch viel schlimmer |rolleyes @ray esse mal immer schön deinen Teller leer ,dann klappt das auch .Ich für mein Teil gehe schon diesen Samstag der Dorschjagd nach :m Gruß Roland |wavey:




Wann und wo willst Du denn? Windfinder sah gar nicht so gut aus für die Lübecker Bucht, ich überlege mal auf die Wakenitz auszuweichen

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## BB-cruiser (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin Dirk ich dachte an Neustädter Bucht das mit dem Wind gucke ich mir erst Heute abend an . Wakenitz ist zwar sehr schön zum Paddeln aber nicht mein Angelrevier und ich brauche endlich mal FISCH Gruß Roland


----------



## Yak_Jonas (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Juten Tach in die Runde,

Da ich grad ein paar Tag Landgang hab, will ich unbedingt nächste Woche ans Wasser. Ich versuche von Montag bis Freitag einen kleinen Kajak-Marathon zu starten, solange das Wetter mich lässt. Momentan ist durchgehend 4-5 vorausgesagt, ich werd mir also immer ein schön ablandiges Plätzchen zwischen Weissenhaus und Lübeck suchen. Falls irgendwer Zeit und Lust hat spontan ein bisschen aufs Wasser zu kommen, einfach bescheid sagen, ich würde mich freuen!

@Roland Schreib mal wie deine Tour ausgegangen ist.

Grüße Jonas |wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Wenn es so weiter bläßt :vkannste mich vielleicht auch sehen Weißenhaus oder Dazendorf weiß noch nicht genau |uhoh:


----------



## kraft 67 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Werde morgen Nachmittag mal vor Rerik Leo`s scheuchen , noch `n paar recht schwere Bleiköppe holen , dann klappts auch mit dem Grundkontakt beim Speeddriften:c .


----------



## macmarco (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> ich überlege mal auf die Wakenitz auszuweichen
> 
> Gruß
> Dirk



Dort ist es zur Zeit auch net sooo schwer einen Fisch zufangen #6 läuft sehr gut zur Zeit :q


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Wenn es so weiter bläßt :vkannste mich vielleicht auch sehen Weißenhaus oder Dazendorf weiß noch nicht genau |uhoh:


 

Ist eigentlich bei SO und bei der Windstärke die einzige Alternative - aber nicht so mein Lieblingsrevier.
Also ich denke, ich bin für dieses Wochenende raus . 

Werde stattdessen mal am Sonntag schauen, ob an der Zanderkant was geht. Mein Spundwandkescher ist ja auch immer noch jungfräulich #d

Aber in einer Woche findet ja auch schon wieder unser monatliches SOT-Treffen statt. Da freue ich mich schon riesig drauf :k und anschließend habe ich dann noch eine Woche URLAUB :vik:.


----------



## ray (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ich freu mich auch riesig auf das Treffen - wo genau wart ihr eigentlich beim letzten Mal? Vor allem die kurze Entfernung zwischen Parkplatz und Küste sah ja seeehr Interessant aus 

Wetter müsste auch gut werden, immerhin hab ich heute brav aufgegessen :q


----------



## kraft 67 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Klingt ja nich so gut , in dem Gebiet war ich noch nie , mal sehen , wie weit man rausmuß |kopfkrat .


----------



## BB-cruiser (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Morgen Weißenhaus schön im Windschatten ein Paar Fischlein lupfen ,denn am 9.10 hat die Dame meines Herzen Geburstag und das ist natürlich wichtiger  deshalb Morgen, weisste Bescheid Schätzelein :k#h


----------



## Yak_Jonas (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Bin Morgenvormittag in Dazendorf/Kembs. Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat... :vik:


----------



## Yak_Jonas (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ich war heute morgen erst in Dazendorf, hab da allerdings abgebrochen weil ich gegen den Wind kaum wieder rein gekommen bin, da also nichts rausbekommen. Bin dann weiter nach Weißenhaus, dort ging es deutlich besser mit dem Wind. Hab auf 6 metern geangelt und auch nicht einen Biss gehabt. Ob es daran liegt, dass die Vögel in Putlos heute schießen (teilweise ging ein sausendes Geräusch durchs Wasser was ich durchs ganze Kajak spüren konnte), die ganze Zeit die Sonne scheint oder meine Motoroil Kopytos nicht mehr schmecken weiß ich auch nicht. Gehe heute Nachmittag nochmal los...


----------



## BB-cruiser (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

samstagoder sonntag#c#c#c#c ?


----------



## macmarco (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Da kann ich ja schon wieder net am Samstag.. Da bin ich Buttangeln anner Elbe, bzw. Zander anglen...|rolleyes Och möööööönsch


----------



## ray (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall am 09. und 10., wahrscheinlich auch am 11. unterwegs, dacht da an die Lübecker Bucht oder Fehmarn.
Im Moment sieht es ja nach Ostwind um die 3 aus, mal schauen ob das so bleibt.

Ich freue mich an jeden Tag über Kollegen die mit rausfahren...


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

So, ray setzt sich den Hut auf und ist ab jetzt Chef. 

ich bin auf jeden Fall zumindest 1 Tag dabei, Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir egal, hängt vom Wetter ab. 

Vatas-Sohn, kannst also ruhig deine Pension schon mal buchen. Bei den voraussichtlichen Windverhältnissen kann das aber durchaus auf Dazendorf oder Weissenhaus anstatt Timmendorf hinauslaufen. Die günstige Unterkunft bei Oldenburg ist für Dich auf jeden Fall als Ausgangspunkt gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

#h Übergebe Kommando an Ray..muß am Mais sitzen und splissgeplagte Wildtiere bejagen  Lasst bitte noch was drin und ich freu mich schon auf den Bericht..|rolleyes
Piet


----------



## ray (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Mal gucken ob mir der Hut nicht zu groß ist 
Ok dann suche ich mal einen Treffpunkt raus, bitte aber um Unterstützung bei der Platzwahl von Kollegen vor Ort, ich kenne ja selber nur ein paar Stellen.

Schnappi hat ja schon ein paar Möglichkeiten genannt.


----------



## BB-cruiser (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

bin Sonntag mit dabei nur nicht in der Zone #d ein Vorschlag bei Ostwind Bliesdorf ansonsten egal, habe ja ein Auto |rolleyes oder bei sehr schwachen aus Ost gerne wieder anne Wurstbude.P.s. Vatassohnemann ,ich bin gespannt auf deine Einbauküche |wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Schade :c oder wollen wir tauschen ? Mit der Jolle natürlich, bei mir kannste alles mit die Füße :m Wie auch immer dann bis zum nächsten Treff im Nov. gute Besserung man liest sich |wavey:


----------



## ray (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Also,

ich würde als Treffpunkt wieder die Raststätte Neustädter Bucht vorschlagen, Samstag und Sonntag um 9 Uhr. Von da aus können wir dann ja festmachen, wo genau es hingehen soll.

Wer ist eigentlich alles dabei?

@ vatas-sohn

Schade das es wieder nicht klappt, hoffen wir mal aufs nächste Mal!


----------



## Blinkermaxe (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

also ich werde am Sonntag nur dabei sein und dann nachkommen.... habe erst ab 13 uhr den Wagen zur Verfügung.
Ich denke das ihr mir Sonntagmorgen hier mitteilen könnt welche Richtung ihr ungefähr einschlagen werdet..


----------



## ray (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Wer nachkommen möchte kann mir per PM ja noch seine Handynummer zukommen lassen - damit nix schiefgeht!


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



ray schrieb:


> Mal gucken ob mir der Hut nicht zu groß ist
> Ok dann suche ich mal einen Treffpunkt raus, bitte aber um Unterstützung bei der Platzwahl von Kollegen vor Ort, ich kenne ja selber nur ein paar Stellen.
> 
> Schnappi hat ja schon ein paar Möglichkeiten genannt.



kleine Einmischung meinigerseits: würde bei Ostwindlage Fehmarn empfehlen |rolleyes


----------



## ray (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hey Piet,

danke für den Tipp


----------



## eddy (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

So 

Ich komm auch.:vik: (Sa)
mache wieder ein paar Bilderchen.|supergri#h|supergri#h

Achja, wo wollen wir uns denn treffen?


----------



## ray (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hi Eddy,

geplant ist:
Raststätte Neustädter Bucht : 9 Uhr

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## eddy (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

ok |wavey:#v
bin nachher bei Dirk (Blindfischer)und frag ihn ob er auch mitkommt|laola:


----------



## BliWo (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Bin Sonntag mit dabei :m ,plane erst einmal 9.00 Uhr Neustädter Buch ein.

@ Ray
Wir schnacken vorher nochmal

Bis dahin
Martin


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ich habe jetzt auch den Sonntag eingeplant und werde mit Bliwo zusammen dann im Neustädter BUCH lesen


----------



## eddy (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

So gleich geht es auf die Bahn :z:z:z

Freu mich schon auf euch alle #h#h|wavey:


eddy


----------



## ray (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ich bin auch kurz vorm Abflug - bis später!


----------



## eddy (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

ok :g :m


----------



## BB-cruiser (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was heute so geht und wo und wer mit wem und überhaupt #c ich bin Sonntag am Start und dazu brauche ich von euch noch ein paar Inputs wie es heute gelaufen ist um es gleich zutun oder besser zu machen :m 

Gruß Roland


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Genau, sagt mal wo ihr heute gewesen seid und wie es gelaufen ist. Ich bin morgen um 09:00 Uhr Raststätte Neustädter Bucht und bin mal gespannt, wer dann noch so da sein wird.

Rolli, morgen fischen wir die Ostsee leer


----------



## BB-cruiser (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Guten Morgen Schnappi|kopfkrat 0.900 #d#d das ja bannich früh . Die gesammte Ostsee wohl nicht ,das führt nur zu politischen Spannungen aber den Bereich den wir abfischen werden, wird auf Jahre verwaist sein .Mein Tiefkühler schreit förmlich nach Fisch !Weil es dieses Jahr nicht nach Norge ging .


----------



## BB-cruiser (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Nachtrag ne 4 aus ost toppen wir morgen mit ner 2 aus ost :m


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

@all - Seid ihr heute abgesoffen oder was. Wo bleiben denn die Fangmeldungen und Bilder von heute?

@ bb-cruiser - danke für Deine Mobilnummer. Ich rufe Dich morgen an, wenn ich in Neustadt bin.


----------



## BliWo (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin, Moin zusammen,

man ist das früh, aber nun denn -nur der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm-

Noch schnell die Sachen ins Auto, dann geit das los...
Ich hoffe nur, das die Ausbeute besser wird als gestern #d

Bis gleich
Martin


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin zusammen,
so Auto ist gepackt und jetzt geht das los. Bis gleich.


----------



## BB-cruiser (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

was das ist alles #d#d#d#d na das sind ja Aussichten :c:c


----------



## eddy (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

So nun mal Fudder bei die Fische#h|supergri

Gestern ging am TP in Dahme nichts (Megawelle zum Surfen)

Dann nach Dazendorf ( Wind ablandig mit 4-5 OSO)#d#d naja wir 4 rein in das *kühle* Nass.#d
Megadrift reicht zum schleppen ohne Paddel ,wat soll ich sagen 0 Fischkontakte#c#c

Ab 14:00 Uhr waren wir dann zu  5 auf'n Wasser :z:z|jump:   und um 17:30 Uhr hab ich mal die

" Eskimorolle" mit dem SOT probiert und was soll ich sagen : die geht immer nur halb:v|gr:
Ca. 20Ltr. Wasser in der Wathose und ganz schön kalt|uhoh:

Fazit:2 Rollen und 2 Ruten schauen schauen sich den Ostseegrung nun ein bischen genauer an#q#q#q
Handy und Digicam sind auch im Jenseits

schei......|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Aber ich bin nach 2 Std. wieder ganz durchgewärmt zu Hause angekommen.|bla:

gruß eddy


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

#d Oh Mann Eddy berichte doch mal genauer...wie tief und wie wieder aufs Boot usw. Hauptsache alles gut gegangen.
Wieso seid Ihr nicht nach Fehmarn? da hättet Ihr immer eine Stelle mit glattem Wasser gefunden..
Piet


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #d Oh Mann Eddy berichte doch mal genauer...wie tief und wie wieder aufs Boot usw. Hauptsache alles gut gegangen.
> Wieso seid Ihr nicht nach Fehmarn? da hättet Ihr immer eine Stelle mit glattem Wasser gefunden..
> Piet


...und wie ist es zur Rolle gekommen???

as verstehe ich allerdings auch net, warum ihr nicht nach Fehmarn gefahren seid #c


----------



## eddy (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

So nun ein bisschen  genauer|bla:|wavey:#h


  Anker geliftet bei ca.5-6m Wassertiefe und dann seitlich auf dem SOT gesessen um die Rute einzuholen. Rute hinten eingesteckt in den hinteren Rutenhalter. alles gut



  Die kleinen Wellen parallel zum Rumpf. Dann ein bisschen nach außen verrutscht und dann VOLLBAD Kiel oben.#c#t|bigeyes


  Arme ausgestreckt zum Boot und dann nur festhalten.


  Kurz nachgedacht|kopfkrat (wie war das beim Video von Ocean Kayak noch) dann das Boot als erstes umgedreht  das war echt leicht, dann schei…. Die Ruten (egal du bist im Wasser) und gleich beim ersten Versuch rauf  aufs Yak. Brrrrrrr ist das Wasser kalt 12°.  Den ganzen Krimskrams nicht mehr gesichtet. Einmal übergreifen und dann mit Schwung aus YAK.


  Und ab zum Auto jetzt ist Schluss mit paddeln raus aus den nassen und kalten Klamotten und wieder warm werden.:c

  Tja Leude was soll ich sagen:  Ich hab noch kein SOT, aber schon die Vollbadvarriante unter Realbedingungen erfahren.#q#q
  Schutenpiet hat Recht wenn er sagt, dass man das mal ausprobiert wenn es warm ist. #h#h



  Wenn jemand eine Anleitung braucht, einfach Bescheid sagen, das kriegen wir hin.:m:m
  Eddy


----------



## eddy (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Tja Fehmarn |kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c#c
War auch ne Überlegung ,aber in Dazendorf waren die anderen noch nie. Ablandiger Wind und keine Welle (Ok wir sahen die erst draußen)|kopfkrat#c|bigeyes
Und Dirk war ganz angetan vom Strand dort|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Blinkermaxe (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

tja Leute Weissenhaus war auch ein Reinfall heute............Ich bin  bis 18.30 Uhr noch geblieben hat aber trotzdem nix gebracht............
Absolut tote Hose.................


----------



## BliWo (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

...aber dank Sonnenschein trotzdem wieder ein super Tag. Und immerhin mit einem Minidorsch das Abschneidern vermieden.

Bei dem Ostwind heute wäre die Currywurstbude bei nen paar Bierchen wohl doch die bessere Alternative gewesen...

@Eddi
Was machst Du für Sachen ;+ Die Badesaison ist doch eigentlich schon beendet. Gut, das Du so überlegt reagiert hast und es -abgesehen von Deinem Verlust- doch noch ein gutes Ende genommen hast.
Weist Du noch ungefähr die Stelle, wo Dein Tackle versenkt ist? Vielleicht sollten wir die Stelle dann noch mal grundnah absuchen, mit ein wenig Glück könnten wir ja noch was rausfischen.

Werde mal versuchen die drei Bilder von heute hochzuladen

|wavey: Martin


----------



## BliWo (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

hier nun die Bilder von heute


----------



## BB-cruiser (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hätten wir bloß auf den alten Mann gehört |bla: der da sagte ich hatte eine Erscheinung  ,fahrt nach Femarn also gut beim nächsten mal Piet#h#h Schönen Start in die Woche ihr Einbaumfahrer das nächste Wochenende kommt bestimmt .Und Dir Schnappi schönen Urlaub mach was draus |wavey: 
Gruß der Schneiderfreie


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> .Und Dir Schnappi schönen Urlaub mach was draus |wavey:
> Gruß der Schneiderfreie


 
Danke für die Urlaubswünsche. Es geht auf jeden Fall diese Woche noch mal raus mit dem Yak. Ich hoffe nur, dass der blöde Ostwind mal nachlässt und dreht.  Ansonsten werde ich wohl auch auf den alten Mann und das Meer hören und es mal rund um Fehmarn versuchen.

Und das mit dem Gruß vom Schneiderfreien das kannst Du Dir ja wohl schenken bei der einen Gräte, die Du während des Telefonierens aus dem Wasser gerissen hast. Das machst Du doch nur, um in meiner Wunde zu bohren, das ich gestern Schneider war :c. 
Aber dafür hast Du ja noch ein Bier bei mir gut :m.


----------



## BB-cruiser (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

ich kann doch nix dafür das sich dieser Bildhübsche Dorsch an mein Blech festgelutscht hat und mich somit zum Fängergemacht hat |rolleyes


----------



## ray (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Soooo...

Bin nun auch leider wieder zu Hause, weit-weit-weg von der Ostsee. Insgesamt waren es zwei lustige Treffen, auch wenn es einen kleinen Unfall mit glücklichem Ausgang gab 
Und Fisch hätte ja gern auch noch da sein dürfen, aber bis auf zwei gehakte Wittling-Babys und einen Hering war Sonntag bei mir auch nix.

Aber das konnte ich Montag noch nachholen, bei traumhaften Bedingungen hab ich in Dahme 10 schöne Dorsche zwischen 40 und 50cm und ein nen paar lütte erwischt :m

Einige Fotos vom Treffen gibt es dann später auch noch...


----------



## goeddoek (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Eddy, watt maakst Du för Dingers ? #c

Gottseidank ist ja alles gutgegangen.


Aber was seh ich da auf den Bildern ? Ein Auto mit oldenburger Kennzeichen ? Leute aus der alten Heimat ? Goil #h :m Da muss ich beim nächsten Treffen auch mal rumkommen, dann können wir 'nen Klönschnack halten #h


----------



## Blindfischer (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hi Georg,

Du weisst doch wie tolerant wir den friesischen Minderheiten gegenüber sind  

Find ich ne gute Idee, dass Du mal wieder dazukommen willst:m

Gruß


----------



## ray (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Nun ein paar Bilder...


----------



## ray (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

... hab mal meinen Montagserfolg mit reingenommen


----------



## Blindfischer (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ach so sehen diese komischen Viecher aus......

( neien ich meine nicht die aus der ersten Bilderserie)

Petri, hat dann offensichtlich besser geklappt als am Samstag |supergri

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## BB-cruiser (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Vieleicht sind sie deshalb so gut geworden :m

ich bin wech|splat:


----------



## BB-cruiser (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin die See ruft ,will jemand los ? Vatassohn was macht die Schulter ? Beim nächsten Treff dor bie oder wat?


----------



## BliWo (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

@BB-cruiser

Moinsen,
will auch undedingt wieder los:c Wenn ich mir die Windprognose fürs Wochenende anschaue ist Sonntag wohl die bessere (oder einzige???) Alternative. Könnte dann allerdings nur bis ca. 14.00 Uhr. Also früh loslegen...

Muß allerdings vorher noch klären, wie ich das SOT auf meinen neuen Wagen bekomme, habe noch keine passenden Relingträger.#c Mal morgen schaun, ob ich was passendes finde.

Gruß Martin


----------



## BB-cruiser (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Schön das du wieder fliegen kannst#h 
so morgen geht es anne See bei den Wind eine gute Gelegenheit aus dem Tal der Fischlosigkeit zu kommen nur bei z,Z. Nordwind fällt die Strandwahl schwer #c aber ich arbeite dran . Martin was geht oder geht nix ;+
Gruß Roland |wavey:


----------



## macmarco (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Schön das du wieder fliegen kannst#h
> so morgen geht es anne See bei den Wind eine gute Gelegenheit aus dem Tal der Fischlosigkeit zu kommen nur bei z,Z. Nordwind fällt die Strandwahl schwer #c aber ich arbeite dran . Martin was geht oder geht nix ;+
> Gruß Roland |wavey:


Belly_gaga und icke werden morgen auch starten...:g Die Frage wird nur sein wohin, Nordost 2 könnte Dahme möglich machen  Mal schauen was Windfinder so im Laufe des Tages noch so sagen wird |wavey:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und Petri Heil für Morgen. Wäre gern auch mit dabei, aber Schwiegervater hat Geburtstag und das geht ausnahmsweise mal vor.

Ich habe es in meinem Urlaub in dieser Woche leider nur 1x geschafft, ans Wassser zu kommen -am Dienstag in Timmendorf. Hammergeiles Wetter mit absoluten Ententeich und Null Drift aber auch mit Null Fisch zum mitnehmen. Hatte in 6 Stunden auf dem Wasser nur 3 Dorsche :c, die alle wieder schwimmen gehen durften.

Also für mich heißt es noch eine Woche warten und dann bin ich wieder mit dabei (falls nächstes Wochenende einer von Euch raus will). #h


----------



## Angelgeiler (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

wenn ich dat hier so lese krieg ich direkt auch wieder Lust.:l Komm Montag aus der Nachtwache und hab dann bis einschließlich Freitag frei, falls also jemand vor hat nächste woche mal zu starten unter der woche dann könnte man sich ja ma treffen|bla::m


----------



## macmarco (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Sacht mal, wo lässt sich jetzt eigtl. hervorragned Platte fangen vom Jak aus??


----------



## BB-cruiser (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#cdafällt mir ein ich hab mir keine Würmlis gekauft#q#q#q#q#q#q#qdann muß es auch so gehen


----------



## macmarco (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Wo wollste denn hin aufs Wasser???|wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Neustädter Bucht , Dahme TP  ,Bliesdorf oder wo noch nicht soviel geangelt wurde Hubertsberg (Straussenfarm )


----------



## macmarco (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Neustädter Bucht , Dahme TP  ,Bliesdorf oder wo noch nicht soviel geangelt wurde Hubertsberg (Straussenfarm )


Werden wohl Dahme anpeilen, kommt auf die Welle dort an bei Nord-Ost ... morgen ist man schlauer 

hast ne Uhrzeit wann du fischen wolltest?


----------



## BB-cruiser (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Dahme ist ok bin so gegen 10.00 oben wenn Findfinder nix dagegen hat


----------



## BliWo (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Werde mal die Sachen in den Wagen packen und abwarten was das Wetter morgen sagt.

Ich peile dann auch mal Dahme TP an, aber wohl schon etwas früher als 10.00 Uhr :m

@BB-cruiser
Habe Dir ne PN geschickt

Bis morgen vielleicht#c
Martin


----------



## macmarco (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ich denke, dass wir erst so gegen 12.00h aufschlagen werden... früher wird nen bissl eng... 

Aber wird lustig morgen ... Fisch ist da


----------



## BB-cruiser (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Martin wenn du schon so früh am Wasser bist gib mal laut |wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Guten Morgen Leute ,Martin ( Bliwo ) rief mich gegen 8.00 an z.Z. geht oben garnix #d Schaumkronen und Wellen von ca. 1m nur zur Info :c aber vieleicht glättet sich die See Heute noch
Gruß Roland


----------



## BB-cruiser (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

ich sachmal 0#q#q


----------



## BliWo (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Na ja Roland, wenigstens haben wir noch nen bischen Sonne getankt. Obwohl nen dorschfilet habe ich die ja doch noch gegönnt :m, schade das es nicht geklappt hat.

Und die Hopfenkaltschale aufm Wasser kam doch gut...

Was hält uns bei der Stange???? Das NÄCHSTE MAL wird alles besser, dann werden wir kräftig abräumen |supergri


----------



## macmarco (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> ich sachmal 0#q#q



Sorry, leider konnte ich mich nicht mehr melden, da men Akku nicht mehr mitgemacht hatte, nachdem ich gesehen hatte, dass du angerufen hast 

Dann habe ich ja doch die richtige Entscheidung getroffen gehabt mit GB


----------



## BliWo (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dann habe ich ja doch die richtige Entscheidung getroffen gehabt mit GB



Wie, gibt doch noch Fisch in der Ostsee??? 
Auf welcher Tiefe habt ihr denn gefangen? Bei uns war bis auf 15m nichts maßiges mit Barteln, auch bei den 20 Booten um es herum sah es nicht anders aus. Lediglich massig Heringschwärme auf dem Echo gehabt.


----------



## macmarco (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



BliWo schrieb:


> Wie, gibt doch noch Fisch in der Ostsee???
> Auf welcher Tiefe habt ihr denn gefangen? Bei uns war bis auf 15m nichts maßiges mit Barteln, auch bei den 20 Booten um es herum sah es nicht anders aus. Lediglich massig Heringschwärme auf dem Echo gehabt.


Wir haben in 6-8m Tiefe gefischt und es war gut was vor Ort #6 
gaaaaaanz wenige  Kinderfische (einer) dabei gehabt  #h


----------



## BB-cruiser (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hallo Marco stell dir mal vor ,ich wäre noch dabei gewesen dann hättest du die Fische mit mir teilen müssen  
Martin ich bin ne halbe Stunde später auch an Land gegangen um das Bier zu entsorgen und dann nochmal mit Segel bis 18.00 die Bucht abgeschleppt und nix nicht mal nen Zupper ich könnte :caber das mach ich nur bei DsdS |supergri Aber 3x ohne Fisch nach Hause #d beginnt jetzt die Zeit des Naturköderangelns oder wo sind die ganzen Dorsche hin ?Übrigens würde mich mal reizen 2-3 Std. ins Dunkle zufischen hätte jemand auch Lust dazu ? Ich grüße auch alle die zu Hause geblieben sind #h


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Jo, mich würde das reizen in die Dunkelheit hinein zu fischen. Habe es in meinem Urlaub auch endlich geschafft, mein Topp-Licht anzuschließen. Bin jetzt nur mal gespannt, wie lange die 7,2 Ah Batterie es schafft, Fischfinder, GPS und die Beleuchtung zu speisen.


----------



## Wildshark (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Dann gebt mal laut wenn es spruchreif ist !
Würde mich gerne anschließen!!

Gruß 
Torsten


----------



## BliWo (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moinsen,

na dann mal Butter bei die Fische; lasst uns doch mal nen Termin für die Beleuchtungsfahrt abstimmen. Mein Vorschlag wäre Samstag 30.10.2010, Treffpunkt 14.00 Uhr Rastplatz Seeretz. 

Wird dann nicht auch die Sommerzeit zurückgedreht? Bleibt uns dann ne Stunde weniger zum Fischen?:c


----------



## ray (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

@ macmarco

Jo, Großenbrode war ne gute Entscheidung, man gut dass wir dich noch getroffen haben... meine Freundin hat später noch gut aufgeholt so dass es am Ende 5:5 stand  

Montag war ich dann noch mal in Dahme auf dem Wasser, dat war etwas kabbelig mit den Wellen, ging aber grade noch. Mit werfen ging da allergings nix (zu schnelle Drift), aber beim driften konnte ich noch ein paar schöne Dorsche zum Essen einladen. Diesmal schienen es aber kleine Schwärme gewesen zu sein, wenn ich mal welche gefunden hatte waren gleich beide Ruten krum. Im Gegensatz zu GB waren aber viele kleine dabei.


----------



## macmarco (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



ray schrieb:


> @ macmarco
> 
> Jo, Großenbrode war ne gute Entscheidung, man gut dass wir dich noch getroffen haben... meine Freundin hat später noch gut aufgeholt so dass es am Ende 5:5 stand
> 
> Montag war ich dann noch mal in Dahme auf dem Wasser, dat war etwas kabbelig mit den Wellen, ging aber grade noch. Mit werfen ging da allergings nix (zu schnelle Drift), aber beim driften konnte ich noch ein paar schöne Dorsche zum Essen einladen. Diesmal schienen es aber kleine Schwärme gewesen zu sein, wenn ich mal welche gefunden hatte waren gleich beide Ruten krum. Im Gegensatz zu GB waren aber viele kleine dabei.


Moin..

Das klingt doch super #6 Hätte gedacht ihr holt noch mehr in der Dämmerung  Naja, wenn der Guide mal wech ist ... :q:q:q
Aber jetzt weißt du ja wo du hin musst im Ernstfall |supergri


----------



## ray (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ein paar mehr hatten wir schon noch, aber wir haben nur 10 mitgenommen. Allerdings ging bei mir gegen Abend meist eher weniger als vorher, keine Ahnung warum...

Von dem super Guide lass ich mir ja noch das Plattenschnappen zeigen


----------



## macmarco (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



ray schrieb:


> Ein paar mehr hatten wir schon noch, aber wir haben nur 10 mitgenommen. Allerdings ging bei mir gegen Abend meist eher weniger als vorher, keine Ahnung warum...
> 
> Von dem super Guide lass ich mir ja noch das Plattenschnappen zeigen


Kingt doch super, wenns mehr waren.... Naja, wenn bei dir nichts mehr viel ging... was soll ich dazu sagen.. der eine kanns, der andere nicht :m

Klar machen wir das nochmal mit den Platten...#6


----------



## BB-cruiser (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Will am Wochenende jemand los?|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Plane im Moment den Sonntag ein - ist aber wetterabhängig.


----------



## Blinkermaxe (5. November 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Will jetzt Sonntag einer von euch los und wenn wohin???? 

Gruss Blinkermaxe


----------



## macmarco (13. November 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ich glaube, dass das den allen zu kalt ist


----------



## Blindfischer (13. November 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Nee nur zu windich.....

Ausserdem sitz ich mit fetter Mittelohrentzündung zu Hause, nix mit Nase in den Wind halten.

Aber ob sich das bis morgen wirklich so weit beruhigt?

Na falls Ihr trotzdem losgeht wünsch ich ordentlich Petri..

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## BB-cruiser (13. November 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

So jetzt ich  nach solchen Windverhältnissen ist auch 1-2 Tagen danach mit hoher Dünnung zu rechnen .Ich bin ja nicht des Lebens müde.Aber wer angeln will kann ja auch in die Brandung .Für Sonntag läuft nach Windfinder noch ne Welle von 0,7m |uhoh: und es gibt ja noch 3. oder 4. Wochenenden und fürs Wetter kann ja nur einer was und das ist S.........t #h


----------



## Furchi1963 (13. November 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Küste wohne: Auf Deutschlands schönster Insel..... :vik:


 
Alcatraz? |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Furchi1963 (13. November 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

@ vaters-sohn: OK,OK, ich bin manches mal zu zynisch.

Aber ich beobachte diesen Tread ganz genau. Ich bin nämlich immer noch überlegen was für ein Wassergefährt ich mir zulegen soll. Belly-Schlauchboot oder SOT (musste diesen begriff erst einmal goggeln). 
Bin zwar auf der anderen seite zu Hause, ab ich finde euch Klasse! #h


----------



## BB-cruiser (13. November 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

auf der anderen Seite von Alcatraz ? Respekt Ach Rügen ist auch ne tolle Insel :k


----------



## Furchi1963 (13. November 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Sorry, ich wohne an der Wismarbucht.


----------



## BB-cruiser (13. November 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Furchi kleine Enscheidungshilfe BB fahren war geil mehr als 4 Jahre Schlauchboot 3,8 m mit 6 PS schön aber alleine kaum zu bewältigen lange mit mir gerungen und dann war es soweit Sit on Top  das ist Weltklasse :vik: einfach mal zum Treffen kommen wenn das Wetter mitspielt Gruß der mit dem Sot´s schwimmt


----------



## Blinkermaxe (14. November 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Also ich werde wohl nachher losfahren. mal schauen...............


----------



## BB-cruiser (14. November 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Blinkermaxe Respkt von der Disco aufs Wasser oder hattest du Nachtschicht ? Schreib mal wie es war ,mit Wind und Welle und natürlich mit Fisch  #h
Gruß Roland ,der gemütlich auf dem Sofa sitzt


----------



## Blinkermaxe (17. November 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Nein war eingeschlafen auf den Sofa und wollte noch flink gucken zwecks Treff ob was hier drin steht............. War mal wieder in Weissenhaus......Wind war ok .....keine Wellen und Fisch mal wieder auch nicht..................
Weissenhaus ist im Moment wirklich tot .........
Nächstesmal geht es definitiv auf die andere Seite. Süssau ,Rosenfelde oder Dahme oder so...................


Gruss Björn


----------



## BB-cruiser (18. November 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Für mich werde ich am Sonntag mal nen neuen Strand ausgucken ,die allseits bekannten Strände werden von mir gemieden wohin genau sagt mir am Samstag der Windfinder #h


----------



## Blindfischer (19. November 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Dann lass uns nochmal schnacken, ich will Sonntag auch los, n neues Boot testen, aber erst gegen Mittag, wann willst Du denn los?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## BB-cruiser (19. November 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Du hast Post geh mal guggen , neues Boot interessant |bigeyes muß ich sehen unbedingt |wavey:


----------



## Blinkermaxe (23. November 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Wer will jetzt am kommenden Sonntagmorgen los von Euch???
Wenn das Wetter es zulässt wollte ich mal wieder einen Versuch starten...

Gruss Björn


----------



## BB-cruiser (24. November 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

schau mal erst aufs Wetter ich glaube da fährt so schnell keiner an Wasser , und im Winter nur noch mit Neoprenbux es sei denn man steht auf Hemoheugen #q#q#q:c es wird Zeit ich muß mich wieder eincremen #t und wenn alles wieder heile ist  bin ich  dabei #h


----------



## magnus12 (25. November 2010)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin!

ich will Samstag Yakieren, wenn es nicht schneit bzw. ernsthaft nur bei zumindest normaler Sicht. Will wer mit? Trau mich nicht alleine|bigeyes
Ich dachte an Kiel Schilksee

Gruß
Frank#h


----------



## Blinkermaxe (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin moin................

will jetzt kommenden Sonntag einer mit den Kajak los von euch .
Wäre gut wenn man sich treffen könnte..............

Gruss Björn


----------



## magnus12 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Jep, aber für mich ist es Schilksee. Man munkelt von Hering.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Blinkermaxe (2. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin moin,

wer ist von euch am Sonntag mit den Kajak unterwegs............ Und wenn ja ...Wann und wo???

Gruss Björn


----------



## BB-cruiser (18. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin Leudde ist im April irgend was geplant  ;+  oder kommen die Jollen erst im Juni zu ihren ersten  Geheimtreffen ins Wasser ?


----------



## staffag (19. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Wäre denkbar, muss halt sehen, wie es meiner Frau dann geht. Die Docs reden von 8-12 Wochen bis das verheilt ist und dann muss sie erst wieder gehen lernen!

Günter


----------



## BB-cruiser (20. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Boltenhagen mmmmh |kopfkrat  braucht man  da nicht einen Zonenschein ? Generell machbar aber die ersten zahrten Versuche mach ich doch lieber an mir bekannten Stränden aber auf Bh komm ich zurück versprochen #h


----------



## ray (21. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Moin Leuts,

ich bin kommendes Wochenende (26.-28.) für ein paar Tage im Norden und wollte mal den ersten Versuch mit dem Jak wagen, wenn das Wetter passt. 
Hat jemand Lust mich zu begleiten? Bei den Wassertemperaturen ist es zu zweit ja doch besser...

Aber 09./10. April klingt auch gut!

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## BB-cruiser (23. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

@ ray wenn das Wetter und der Wind es zulassen würde ich gerne ein paar Leos lupfen  

@ vatas sohnemann berichte mal ,Rügen ist ne geile Insel viel Spaß #h


----------



## ray (23. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

@ BB-cruiser

Herrlich! Hast gleich ne PN


----------



## BB-cruiser (23. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

was das denn fürn Fisch ;+ is dasn Aal ?:q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Mach` ich! Aber es ist ja noch sooooooo lange hin...
> 
> .....
> Und das mit der geilen Insel: Da hast Du wohl recht! Da gibt`s die fettesten Mefos. die ich je gesehen habe.... :vik:


Warum in die Ferne schweifen...
Gibts hier auch....


übrigens von Heudde ;-)


----------



## ray (23. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

YEEAH! Meinen Glückwunsch!

Und dann auch noch vom Kajak aus?
Geworfen oder geschleppt?


----------



## Lichty (23. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Gänsehaut |rolleyes


----------



## eddy (23. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hi Mirco

Geiles Teil #6#6#6#6#6

Wie groß ist die denn?|kopfkrat

Ich werde es nächste Woche versuchen ( vom Yak aus )|wavey:|wavey:

gruß eddy:vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



ray schrieb:


> YEEAH! Meinen Glückwunsch!
> 
> Und dann auch noch vom Kajak aus?
> Geworfen oder geschleppt?


 

knapp 15km (lt Googel Earth) über die Ostsee gepaddelt...
60+ und über 3kg :q


----------



## Blindfischer (24. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Alter Falter, da hat sich das Strecke machen ja mal gelohnt.
Petri

und ich muß noch 2 Wochen warten bis ich wieder aufs Wasser komm.....:r#q

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ray (24. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Hui, 15 Kilometer... da haste jetzt was vorgelegt!

Und ich bin fürs Wochenende NOCH motivierter, auch wenns erstmal kälter werden soll...


----------



## Jogyman (24. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

na da hat aber einer zugeschlagen ,Petri Mirco #6

Gruß Jogi |wavey:


----------



## mic_wag (24. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Sauber!! Schöner Fisch! #6 #r

Yummy yummy - und die sind ssoooo lecker ... #v


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

THX für die lieben Glückwünsche, Samstag krieg ich die Trutte wieder (als Bausatz) ...
Dann war sie bereits "vergraben" und kommt als "Lachs" wieder zurück ...


Fast wie Ostern und die "Wiederkehr" :q


Nur leckerer...#6

Samstag werd ich nochmal sehen was noch so geht, allerdings mit Motorkraft...

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## BB-cruiser (25. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

und ich dachte Erich wäre tod gestorben :q lebt denn der alte Erich  noch  #c   jaaaaaa  er  .... ....


----------



## macmarco (25. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Bitte beim nächsten Treffen darauf achten :


----------



## marioschreiber (25. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



macmarco schrieb:


> Bitte beim nächsten Treffen darauf achten :



Aber von "Sit on Topping" steht da nix ! :q


----------



## BB-cruiser (26. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

also kein Kajak fahren auf der für Hunde verbotenen Wiese .Ja ne ist klar   #q


----------



## Blindfischer (26. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

Ach so,

ich dachte : nix Hund  , nix Kajaken , deswegen hab ich jetzt extra einen gekauft, und nu?


----------



## Schutenpiet (27. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



macmarco schrieb:


> Bitte beim nächsten Treffen darauf achten :



aber erst ab 214 Hunden und 322 Kajaks ..|kopfkratoder was steht da im Untertitel?
Piet


----------



## macmarco (28. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> aber erst ab 214 Hunden und 322 Kajaks ..|kopfkratoder was steht da im Untertitel?
> Piet



Neiiiiiiin....
Keine kleineren Hunde als 2,14m und keine größeren Jaks als 3,22m...:g


----------



## Blindfischer (28. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Treffen*

aber mit mindestens 24 kilo bauch oder?


----------

